
Show HN: StartupJob.io – Apply anonymously with 1 paragraph, speak with engineers - lamroger
http://startupjob.io/
======
bellwether
Hm...I like the concept of connecting on the technical level early on in the
process. But, what reason do I have to submit to any of the companies
available? Do they even have a position for my experience level? Are they
using the technologies I am familiar with? It seems like available job titles
or even descriptions would go a long way here for both the companies and the
candidates.

Kudos on the project though, looking forward to see how you iterate through
it!

------
lamroger
Hi,

Here to answer any questions.

I've been interviewing the past few months and a problem I was having was
spending too much time between initial contact and speaking with a technical
member on the team.

At the same time, there was a mismatch of qualified candidates who reached out
according to some of interviewers I spoke with.

By creating a lower barrier application, focused on accomplishment and
conversations, I hope to increase the quality of applicants while reducing the
time from sent application to speaking with an engineer.

Also, at my old gig, there were nice referral bonuses. Engineers can also sign
up and speak with potential candidates. Do proactive recruiting for your team
and get rewarded.

I was inspired by the scrappiness of John Wheeler at OldGeekJobs. He started
with a Google Form MVP and iterated based on the feedback. I've built a job
board that no one visited before. I'm here to try a more iterative approach so
any feedback is appreciated!

